# Will Smith & Jada Pinkett Smith - Sie haben sich getrennt!



## Mandalorianer (23 Aug. 2011)

*Will Smith & Jada Pinkett Smith Medienbericht:
Sie haben sich getrennt!
​*
Überraschende Nachricht aus den USA:
Will Smith und seine Ehefrau Jada Pinkett Smith sollen sich nach 13 Jahren Ehe
getrennt haben. Doch warum haben sie sich dann erst noch vor Kurzem für eine Homestory fotografieren lassen? ​

Glücklich strahlen Schauspieler Will Smith (42) und seine Ehefrau Jada Pinkett Smith (39) in die Kamera. Neben ihnen sind ihre zwei gemeinsamen Kinder Jaden (13) und Willow (10) zu sehen. Ebenfalls mit auf dem Bild: Wills ältester Sohn Trey (18) aus seiner ersten Ehe mit Sheree Zampino. Dieses Foto, erschienen in der Zeitschrift „Architectural Digest“, strahlt viel Wärme aus. Und Harmonie jenseits klassischer Beziehungsgrenzen: Patchwork-Familie Smith im Glück.

Umso überraschender kommen nun die Gerüchte, die derzeit in den US-Medien die Runde machen: Will Smith und seine Ehefrau Jada sollen sich nach 13 Jahren Ehe getrennt haben!

Ein Insider hat einem US-Magazin verraten, dass die beiden sich entschieden hätten, von nun an getrennte Wege zu gehen. Ob an diesem Gerücht wirklich etwas dran ist? Und was sind die Gründe für die vermeintliche Trennung? Bisher tappen alle im Dunkeln. Selbst Jadas Pressesprecherin gab auf Nachfrage des Internetdienstes „TMZ“ lediglich ein eher verwirrtes Statement ab. „Was? Ich weiß davon nichts ... Gott, ich geh zurück ins Bett!“

Was ist also dran am mutmaßlichen Aus eines der Hollywood-Vorzeigepaare schlechthin? Noch weiß es niemand. Fakt ist allerdings, dass das Ehe-Ende der beiden äußerst überraschend kommen würde. Ob ihr Familienglück womöglich nur noch Kulisse war, wird sich bald zeigen. 
Wir sind gespannt, wann sich Jada und Will selbst äußern.

*mmmhh ... 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Aug. 2011)

wir sind jedenfalls aktuell informiert und dann warten wir es einfach mal ab ....


----------



## beachkini (25 Aug. 2011)

nach neuen meldungen haben die beiden das dementiert. will smith hat sich gestern so geäußert: "wir sind nach wie vor zusammenund unsere ehe ist intakt" und jada pinkett smith hat die angebiche affäre mit marc anthony dementiert.


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2011)

Wenn schon Gerüchte über Affären auftauchen ist meist etwas Wahres dran


----------

